# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Whats wrong with my Albino Pacman?

## vr01rodriguez

I got him from an exotic pet store and I knew he was going to be sick from the conditions I found him in. I was monitoring him for a while , Ive had him for about 2 weeks, and I noticed he wont eat. So I checked his stomach to see if he was losing weight and saw this. I have quite a few animals and lots of Pacman frogs, but this hasnt happened to any of them. Wondering if anyone knows what this is before I look for a vet specialized in amphibians.

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

That looks like a textbook case of red leg or bacterial septicemia. I would try to get him to a vet as soon as possible! He will need some antibiotics.  :Frown:

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

Also, as difficult as it is to say this, I would discourage buying  an animal that is already sick. To start, you are getting an animal that  will likely need more money put into it because it is unwell. It also  makes it difficult to diagnose because you don't 100% know the  conditions it was in. Another reason is the store you buy the sick  animal from is only encouraged to get more animals which will likely  also get sick, creating a sad circle of poor animal health. 

I  hope he makes it.  :Frown:  For future reference, try putting questions in the Pacman frog forum here instead. Otherwise, people will likely miss your threads and you'll get more people to see your questions.

EDIT: I originally asked if his other frog had passed because I missed the part saying he had multiple Pacman frogs. Oops!

----------


## vr01rodriguez

*​actually....*

----------


## vr01rodriguez

This was him 3 minutes ago, still alive and getting huge  :Smile:

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

He looks great! Sorry, I missed the part where you said you have multiple Pacman frogs. A lesson for me to always read more carefully. :P

----------

